# Is A Private Investigator Needed



## Dids (29 Jan 2010)

Hey Everyon, 

Just new on this site tonight and I have a query regarding Courts, Maintenance etc. 

The Father of my daughter walked out on us in October and hasn't seen or inquired about her. 

Since then, I have received numerous hateful text towards me, my eldest daughter and family etc and then he began denying that the baby was his and has done so for the past 3mths!

Anyway Christmas is over and he's obviously bored again and began texting me regarding stuff he'd left in my house. So I returned them to him.  He obviously didn't like my civil approach to the matter and lodged papers with the courts on Tues to have access and Guardianship! 

So today I went to the solicitors and had a letter drawn up and sent to him stating that he can have both and would he like to have access from next Saturday (why wait 6 more weeks until the court date) which I'm sure will go down like a lead balloon AGAIN!

Anyway that's a little history so he's claiming disability benefit and renting a taxi car & plate and works Thursday to early hours Sunday morning. 

Solicitor said that I would need solid proof of him working so should I hire a PI to get photos (as advised by solicitor today) just wonder on costs for one. 

I have two children and work full time in the same job for over 10yrs, pay a mortgage and don't claim any benefits either so it's not that i'm looking for free money or to screw him but I'm very confused today and would like some advice. 

My eldest daughters father and myself have a very good relationship and he pays religiously every week and sees her every weekend so I'm not used to all this anger that is going on with Daddy number two.

God the shame of it all being dragged to court I'm mortified by it all. 

Sorry for rambling but any ideas would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## onq (29 Jan 2010)

Hi Dids,

Sounds like he has problems and immaturity is only the start of it.
Does he suffer from substance abuse?
Because good natured and all as you might be you have to think of your daughter first.
He must have a fairly dodgy solicitor too if he's starting legal action when you didn't deny him access or dispute his right to see his daughter.
The trouble with people like this is that its too easy to destroy them in court - this gives him leverage to paint you as a manipulative mother with his daughter.
However he has started this and so, apart from being seen to be reasonable per your own solicitor's advices, I'd keep a careful record of his comings and going, his comment and texts and I'd be ready to enter his texts in your pleadings.
Get the best legal advice you can afford, prove his started this action needlessly and seek costs at the earliest opportunity.
If the Court grants you costs for representing yourself in what seems like an unnecessary legal action, that might settle him down a bit.
Maybe this is the way things are done in modern Ireland but if so its a disgrace - I'm not a legal eagle BTW.

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Private Investigator/Maintenance Payments*

Why pay for a PI when you can report him directly for alleged fraudulent claiming to SW for free?!? They will carry out an official investigation which will stand up legally if a prosecution results. Any evidence that a PI would gather is useless to SW as they will have to follow his footsteps and carry out their own independent one anyhow! See the link at top of this forum for reporting procedures. Times dates places of alleged would be very helpful to them when lodging report, which can be anonymous.


----------



## Dids (30 Jan 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the replys, no substance abuse that I know of. He lived with me for the 6mths and was great with baby and me. Very sad situation I feel like shaking him and shouting to grow up!!! I don't want the PI for the SW I want it for myself in court to have solid proof that he is working so he can pay for his daughter concidering that the creche is costing me €160 for three full days, not to mention the €220 in September when I return to wirk full time!!!


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2010)

Dids said:


> Hey Everyone, just new on this site tonight because I have a query regarding Courts, Maintenance etc. I know, I know another woman on this site moaning about Men, but honestly this is not the case. The Father of my daughter walked out on us in October and hasn't seen or enquired about her since then, I have recieved numerous hateful text towards me, my eldest daughter and family etc and then he bagan denying that the baby was his and has done so for the past 3mths!!! Anyway Christmas is over and he's aboviously bored again and began texting me regarding stuff he'd left in my house so I returned them which he obviously didn't like my civil approach to the matter and lodge papers with the courts on Tues to have access and Gaurdianship??? So today I went to the solicators and had a letter drawn up and sent to him stating that he can have both and would he like to have access from next Saturday (why wait 6more weeks until the court date) which I'm sure will goo down like a lead ballon AGAIN!!! Anyway that's a little history so he's claiming disability Benefit and renting a taxi car & plateand works thursday to early hours Sunday morning. Solicator said that I would need solid proof of him working so should I hire a PI to get photos (as advised by solicotor today) just wonder on costs for 1. I have two children and work full time in the same job for over 10yrs, pay a mortgage and don't claim any benefits either so it's not that i'm looking for free money or to screw him but I'm very confused today and would like some advice. My eldest daughters Father and myself have a very good relationship and he pays religiously every week and sees her every weekend so I'm not used to all this angriness that is going on with Daddy number 2....God the shame of it all being dragged to court i'm mortified by it all.Sorry for rambling but any ideas would be gratefully apprieciated



Ive redone your post using full sentences and paragraphs.

Is this your question: *Should I hire a PI to help secure maintenance payments from the father of my daugher who has walked out on us? and how much would that cost?*


----------



## Complainer (30 Jan 2010)

If he is working as a taxi driver, he should have his PSV licence (or whatever is it called now) from the Taxi Regulator. Contact the regulator's office and see if if they can confirm or deny that he is listed? Can you get a friend or two to take a journey with him and get receipts for their journey?


----------



## Welfarite (30 Jan 2010)

Dids said:


> Hi, Thanks for the replys, no substance abuse that I know of. He lived with me for the 6mths and was great with baby and me. Very sad situation I feel like shaking him and shouting to grow up!!! I don't want the PI for the SW I want it for myself in court to have solid proof that he is working so he can pay for his daughter concidering that the creche is costing me €160 for three full days, not to mention the €220 in September when I return to wirk full time!!!


 Then this is not proper to SW forum.Perhaps legal forum?


----------



## ajapale (31 Jan 2010)

moved from  Welfare and state benefits to  Askaboutlaw


----------



## Dids (31 Jan 2010)

Ok thanks for the help


----------

